

Ask HN: What is the meaning of Apple's front page? - hook

http://www.apple.com
======
brk
It means they'll be making an announcement tomorrow at 10AM EST.

~~~
hook
Thank you. More specifically, what I meant was: can anyone speculate on what
will be announced?

~~~
brk
Are you serious? "Can anyone speculate..."?

The intarwebs have been full of speculation about this announcement, much the
same as any other time Apple is scheduled to release some news.

Common bets right now are on some kind of iTunes update to enable streaming
music.

Personally, I've heard rumors from friends inside Apple that they are going to
start offering themed destination vacation packages. You go online, configure
and order a new MacBook Pro or iPad or whatever, then you get to fly to the
factory in China where they make it and help build your very own Apple device.
You also get to sleep in the barracks with the other Foxconn employees. Oh,
and for some reason you need to check your shoelaces and belt when you arrive.

------
jeroen
There is a long thread here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1906482>

